# White dot on iris



## Lawjess774 (5 mo ago)

Hi guys! I’m new to this site and I’ve been searching for answers about my 2 1/2 year old she has had this tiny white dot on her iris (colored part of eye) and she’s had it since birth. Vision isn’t affected and when we originally got it looked at when she was a baby they didn’t know what it was (not the best health insurance). It’s still there. Doesn’t seem to affect and I’ve looked for all other signs of anything more serious and nothing. Just curious if anyone has experienced this as well. Any answers would be great. And yes I’m waiting for an appointment.


----------

